# Look Kg 271 vs Kg 281



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi there,

I have a Look Kg 381SL and I´m not so happy wit iot as I was with my Kg 281,a dream in blue/black and white at 55cm.
I just sat on it and it was perfect! the seatpositioning,the bottombracket-feel,the agility... the way I was riding on it...  

Now my 381 has a guarantee-case an during the time it wil be away I´m thinking of buying a Kg 271 which I have fallen in love with ,in noir-jaune size 55,same size as my old Kg281.

Now-I´ve never heard of a Kg 271 befor ann wonder where the difference is?
It looks identically with the Kg281 only the data claims about 100grms more for the frame-set.Do you think it has the samwe geometry as the Kg281,also does anyone have a Kg271 or is it a typo?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The 271 did exist. the geometry is exactly the same as the 281. Here are the major differences.


Carbon 271- HR 281- HM
Weight frameset 271- 1850 281- 1750
Fork  271-cromoly/carbon 281- all carbon

The frames are pretty much the same. The 281 has an all carbon fork and a slightly better grade of carbon/


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

*Thanks DAVE,....*

....that nearly what the seller replied,but he didn´t say anything about the Hm-Carbone tubes.

Do you know where I can get a link with specs about this frame?

I wonder if this will have an effect on the feel of the frame.  

I have a ´99 CRÉDIT AGRICOLE frameset,too but i have screwed the bottom bracket,´cause it had a spine and when I screwed it in ,it destroyed the thread.-will have to ask,if they can cut a new one....looks pretty bad,or send it to Look,or buy the Kg 271  

Greetings,

psi_co.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Send me a private message with your email address and I'll scan the geometry chart and specs(in french) on the 271


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

*I So Love My 281*

I' ve got a black/blue/white 281 as well that I absolutely love. I'll post a pic of it soon. I seem to have lost all the ones I took a couple of years ago so I'll get a more current pic up.

Its the perfect bike. Geometry, smoothness & quickness. Best bike I've ever owned and has gotten me 'unhooked' from the Cannondale aluminum mindset forever.


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

I´ve had exactly the same one ´til it was destroyed in an accident with a car.I´d give every penny of the money I´ve recieved through it,if everything was like before.


----------

